# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Мои съёмки и фильмы (Архимаг)

## Архимаг

Давно, с детства, любитель кино, пробовал снять сам мультфильм, используя детские игрушки (тема рядом).
После покупки видеокамеры (в 2004 году, Canon 700i, миниDV, кассеты) несколько раз снимал как турист в Амстердаме, Париже и других городах.
Потом заинтересовался многокамерной съемкой - потому что еще и любитель видеоклипов, а видеоклипы на телевидении всегда снимают с 20 точек, а потом монтируют - по секунде с каждого ракурса.
Ну летающие камеры мне не по карману, как простому инженеру (и не в газпроме, а на радовой работе), а вот очень дорогую (на 2008 год - премиум класса) бытовую видеокамеру я все-таки купил :)
Это Панасоник SD-1, FullHD (анаморф 1440х1080), звук 5.1.
В 2011 году купил фотоаппарат Панасоник ДМС G2 с возможностью записи в HD (1280х720), в 2012 - стереофотовидеокамеру ("мыльницу") Фуджи 3W3D.

Имея таким образом 4 снимающих гаджета, попробовал в 2013 году снять концерт кое-каких знакомых.
А именно - Карина Янсен и джаз-банда, JK Band.
К сожалению, Я НЕ ВЫКЛАДЫВАЮ ЭТО НА ЮТУБЕ, поэтому положить прямо на страницу не могу, однако спрашивал разрешения у Админа на возможность положить ссылку на страницу, где это видео (итак, я думаю уже понятно, что оператор и монтажер - я, снимаемые люди тоже разрешили мне сделать съемку публичной):

*Карина ЯНСЕН и JK Band*:
http://humanclub.ru/yansen/

Примечание. По ссылке "Весь концерт" - запись без монтажа, т.е. просто с одной камеры Панасоник SD-1.
По ссылкам на каждую отдельную песню - мой монтаж с 4 камер, которыми записывал.

Это мой первый опыт многокамерной съемки.
По результатам сделал кое-какие выводы, так как огромное число ошибок сделал и вижу сам, и еще несколько замечаний мне сделали разные профессионалы с сайтов Видеоэдитинг и тому подобных.
Прежде всего - 4 РАЗНЫЕ источника - ФУ!!! ФУ!!! ФУ!!! ФУ!!! Ужас и некрасиво.
А именно - самая старая камера Canon 700i - 720х576 никак не стыкуется с FullHD качеством премиум-панасоника - это просто режет глаза (профессионалам, некоторым не режет - смотрели и хвалили:)  :Grin: 

Сразу после этой съемки продал к чертям Canon 700i - ну никуда такое качество... то есть если бы не было HD и FUllHD - оно вроде снимает и неплохо. Но в сравнении - ужасно...
Не только "разрешение", то есть четкость, но и контраст другой, и цвет другой, и насыщенность другая, в общем ну никак.

Второй момент. Мыльница Фуджи и есть мыльница. Если делать из съемки ДВД, то это не бросается в глаза, а вот выложил-то я в разрешении (качестве) HD - а там как раз очень хорошо заметно, что качество ее уступает нормальной видеокмере.

Третий момент - фотоаппаратом снимать - вообще абзац и трындец.
Фокус теряется, а ручной форус я применить не могу - я один, я не могу разорваться и за всеми 4 камерами сам стоять. Значит автофокус. А автофокус у фотоаппарата "задумчивый", что и правильно - для ФОТОграфии это не играет роли, а вот в видео - не годится! Пока автофокус "думает" - видео нерезко... для видеоклипа это - брак!
Кроме того, у 90% фотоаппаратов зум ручной - и на видео отлично видны рывки, когда я кручу зум рукой! Это тоже плохо.

Пятый момент. Цветосведение. Поскольку это был первый мой опыт, он и так занял полгода (монтаж) (час вечером по будням, после основной работы), и цветосведение решил вообще не делать.
А надо бы - цветосведение - это чтобы цвет съемки был одинаков, ибо у видеокамеры Панасоник SD-1 - он идеальный (ну вот как было в зале, так и вижу), с фотоаппарата G2 - мало желтого, стенка белее выглядит, а с фуджика - наоборот, перебор желтого, слишком желтая стенка.
При многокамерной съемке два выхода - либо снимать абсолютно одинаковой аппаратурой со всех сторон, либо делать потом в редакторе цветосведение.

И много еще, но "многа букофф" никто не любит читать :)
Лучше смотрите, сам концерт в общем-то интересный :)

----------


## Архимаг

В том же году снял еще знакомых - кавер-группа Мейджик.
Теперь уже снимал тремя камерами - четвертую, которая сильно устарела и имела низкое разрешение, продал на барахолке.
Одна камера в центре, вторая справа и третья слева, совсем слева - в профиль.
К сожалению, это камера имеет очень маленькую батарейку, и хотя батареек три, их не хватило на все время съемки (пять часов).
Поэтому на последних четырех песнях поставил в это же место смартфон... увы, для любительской съемки это еще как-то можно, но если буду снимать по заказу - больше так делать не буду, цвет он перевирает абсолютно, там даже править нечего в редакторе...
К 20-й песне пропало электричество, и чтобы не терять время, девушки спели просто под барабаны (для барабанов электричество не нужно)  :Vah: 
Видимость была создана тем, что 10 зрителей включили свои смартфоны и экранами осветили эстраду :)
Потом электричество появилось, и группа решила исполнить эту песню еще раз нормально.
В резульате я сделал микс: часть песни записана в темноте, часть при свете :)

Цветосведение опять не делал, ибо снимал для себя, а не по заказу (цветосведение - очень-очень длительная процедура, ее можно несколько часов делать)
http://www.post-art.eu/magic/

Ролики выложены в двух качествах: хорошем HD (1280х720) и уменьшенном для слабого интернета 640х360. Если у вас слабый интернет или платный помегабайтно, в низу каждого окна видеоклипа есть переход на уменьшенный видеофайл, с надписью "Малый файл", можно кликнуть по нему и смотреть видео с очень низкими требованиями к интернету. Качество конечно послабее первого.

В конце ссылки есть 3D ролики.
Как выше написал, в 2012 году купил 3D мыльницу Фуджи 3W3D, так что съемка велась в режиме 3D.
Если у вас есть 3D монитор или телевизор, можете посмотреть объемное изображение. :)

----------


## Архимаг

Через некоторое время знакомые тех людей, которых снимал, пригласили меня уже за небольшую плату (как заказ) снять мероприятие - Фестиваль Арт-Изо.
Это фестиваль творчества детей с ограниченными возможностями. (например плохо слышащие - но красиво танцуют)
При этом поскольку плата действительно скоре символическая, монтажа я не делал (заказчику), отдал просто копии файлов со всех трех камер.
Затем спросил разрешения выложить это видео для доступа и получил такой ответ - вся официальная часть мероприятия запрещается к свободному просмотру.

Тогда сделал монтаж детских выступлений для себя, вот можно посмотреть:
http://humanclub.ru/artizo/

Постарался учесть ошибки, допущенные на предыдущих съемках.
Но выявились еще ошибки.
В частности, зал очень большой, а я один. Как следствие, я поставил самую хорошую видеокамеру в противоположной от сцене стороне зала и около нее сидела жена, а фотоаппарат поставил слева от сцены во втором ряду.
Пока я снимал мыльницей с правой стороны зала, фотоаппарат со штативом умудрились пять раз перевернуть за время концерта :(
То есть оставлять технику без присмотра нельзя, есть ослы, абсолютно не смотрящие под ноги и не думающие "куда прут".
Поэтому собственно 100% видео есть только с основной камеры, с фотоаппарата меньше половины, ну а мыльница к сожалению имеет малюсенькую батарейку, концерты же или мероприятия длиной в 5 и выше часов разумеется надо снимать, подключаясь к электросети 220в.

Следующая проблема выявилась, как ни странно, чисто техническая.
Самый первый штатив купил в Ашане (дешевый магазин) за полцены (500 рублей, или менее 20$) из-за того, что была сломана перемычка между ножками. Тем не менее снимал с него много и удачно.
Но он меня не устраивал по высоте - всего 1м 60 см - а если перед ним прошли люди, эстрада закрывается головами. А если люди перед ним танцуют - как в предыдущей съемке Мейджик - зритель видит прыгающие головы (там я поставил штатив на столик для посетилелей, так как это кафе, и даже при этом видны прыгающие головы).
(Не понимаю, зачем делают такие низкие штативы... разве что конкретно для съемки видов природы, когда вокруг штатива никого нет)
Потом отдал знакомым, купил в фотомагазине штатив повыше - 1 м 70 см (2 тыс руб) и на базаре 1 м 80 см как неисправный (ручка поворота сломана, вышло 1 тыс руб)
И удивился, если ашановский крутился очень плавно, то два новых плавно крутиться не могут. (Ручка тут ни при чем, я ее подклеил "моментом", там просто пласмасса отвалилась от металла)
Ведь если камера на зуме 10х, то повернуть ее вбок, чтобы следовать за головой поющего артиста, надо на 0,1 мм - на экране это будет соответствовать примерно метру вокруг артиста. Причем эти 0,1 мм надо сделать плавно.
А новые штативы не крутятся на такую величину (ашановский легко крутился) - они замирает... если же применить усилие - перемещаются произвольным скачком на 1...3 мм, а это в съемке рывок вообще от эстрады в стену...
Выходит, зря отдал ашановский, он был лучше дорогих новых.

Очень интересные детские выступления, смотрите.
А в конце были гости фестиваля, спели свои известные песни :)

----------


## Архимаг

В 2014 снимал мероприятие - Библионочь в библиотеке им. А. Толстого.
Это совсем другой опыт.
Тут оказалось просто, что один человек такое мероприятие не снимет - происходит много интересных вещей ОДНОВРЕМЕННО в разных комнатах, я естественно не успеваю везде, кое-что снял, кое-что упустил... например снял интервью с ретро-фотолюбителем.
Тут еще выявилось, что техники конкретно мало - видеокамеру поставил в один зал, фотоаппарат в другой, а чем снимать интервью? Снял планшетом... качество вышло ченоь плохое, планшетом же снимал перебивки крупным планом в одном из залов, тоже не очень хорошо выглядит.
Зато приобрел кое-какой опыт, другой раз некоторых ошибок не допущу :)

*Бибилионочь в библиотеке им. А.Толстого*
http://humanclub.ru/video/2014bib/

По сути, репортаж состоит из двух больших файлов:
- Литературная гостиная и
- Джазовая гостиная

В одной - выступали разнообразные джазовые коллективы
В другом файле собраны репортажи из разных комнат.

Некоторые задают вопросы - как записывается звук.
Тут все зависит во-первых от самого мероприятия, и во-вторых от качества звука в камерах.
Мероприятия такого рода, как я снял, отлично записываются на видеокамеру, и тут надо учеть, что видеокамера не копеечная, а премиум, то есть умеет писать звук высокого качества Долби Сюрраунд 5.1
Ни в одной из съемок, перечисленных в данной теме, специальная звуковая аппаратура не применялась (у меня просто нет денег на дорогую, а дешевая вряд ли будет лучше с премиум-видеокамеры с Долби Сюрраунд звуком).

----------


## Архимаг

В 2008 году, посмотрев в интернете множество к этому времен снятых любительских фильмов, в том числе даже остаточно длинных ("Зажигай", почти 1 час, "Потерянный город", чуть меньше часа), а коротких вообще тысячи - решил, а что, я же пишу стихи, пишу тексты, почему бы и не снять свой короткометражный фильм.

Начав это дело, понял, для чего существует олжность "директор фильма".
То есть - пока я пишу стихи или прозу, мне нужна только ручка и бумага, ну по-современному - компьютер с клавиатурой, и еще интернет, чтобы поделиться с другими.
Чтобы снять художественный фильм (не мультфильм - в соседней теме выложил снятый мной мульфильм) - нужны ЛЮДИ.
А это влечет ОГРОМНУЮ массу проблем.
Проблема *первая*: кто? Энтузиасты или платные артисты? Платные надежнее, НО у меня как у ряового инженера, просто нет денег даже для одного более-менее нормального гонорара... остаются студенты театральных вузов, которым я предложил попрактиковаться... то есть энтузиасты.
Из этой проблемы сразу выросла *вторая*: в кадре - четыре человека. Первый не может сегодня, второй не может завтра, третий не может послезавтра, а четвертый не может на следующий день... а время иет. Наконец договорились! Упс, двое не пришли - у одного внезапно заболела бабушка, а второй прочел, что в мае ожидаются заморозки ночью и сломя голову бросился в деревню укрывать пленкой свои делянки...

По результатам я сделал вывод - на будущее надо видимо договариваться с директором какого-то небольшого театра, чтобы он обеспечивал явку и какие-то минимальные еньги на это все-таки надо.

*Третья* проблема, уже техническая. Звук! В кино, как я знаю, звук переозвучивается - то есть тот звук, который на съемочной площадке, просто выкидывается и фильм озвучивается заново на студии звукозаписи, где кладут нужные звуки окружающей среди (звуки станков, если по сюжету действие на заводе, звуки природы, если в каре - природа), дальше артисты садятся, просматривают фрагменты и говорят в микрофон, следя, чтобы речь попадала в движение губ в кадре.
Увы - на переозвучивание у меня возможности нет, значит пришлось купить и использовать достаточно дорогую "премиум" (на момент 2008 года) видеокамеру, у которой есть не только оптический зум, а еще и звуковой зум.
И все равно звук оказался плохим - в запись попали далекие гудки автомобилей, чей-то разговор вдали...

*Четвертая* - ну четвертую решил, ля съемок на природе оной батарейки мало, нужно или несколько штатных - или один внешний универсальный очень мощный аккумулятор. купил такой аккумулятор, а также штатив.
Есть еще пятая - в идеале нужно снимать несколькими камерами - общий план, крупно или профиль.
Но тут уже это не проблема, а специфика - так снимает телевиение. Кино же - имея возможность снять тысячи дублей - все-таки снимают на одну камеру.
Так вот, тысячи дублей мне как раз снимать затруднительно... но деньги на вторую точно такую же камеру появились только в 2014 году, и то по причине того, что за 6 лет она естественно поешевела и как б-у я купил ее (такую же, как первую в 208 году) в 5 раз дешевле....

----------


## Архимаг

Дальше - нужен сюжет.
Ну, за сюжетом дело не встало, написал за 10 минут :)

Сюжет сценария.* "ДЕНЬ СЮРПРИЗОВ"* , юмор.
Молодой человек, скажем Вася, только что окончивший колледж, получил приглашение на наплохую работу. Он заводит три будильника, чтобы не проспать, и ложится. 
Молодая девушка, скажем Люба, ищет по интернету приятного молодого человека. Несколько шутников отсеивается, а троим, на первый взгляд серьезным, назначает свидание на завтра. 
Утро. Вася просыпается и с ужасом видит, что опоздал : в механический будильник залез таракан и застрял, на электронные часы капнула капля с потолка и часы встали, на будильник от электросети повлияло отключение сети на секунду - они сбросили показания. Молодой человек подбегает к остановке, перед его носом закрываются двери автобуса. Он подбегает к троллейбусу - тот тоже закрывает двери. 
Он подбегает к такси - тот цедит сквозь зубы "Мне в другую сторону" и уезжает. 
Вася входит в кабинет к директору. 
Директор говорит : 
- Молодой человек, вам было назначено к 10 часам. А вы даже на собеседование появились в 11 часов ! Нам такие разгильдяи ни к чему. 
Люба идет по улице и подходит к назначенному месту. К ней подходит бомжеватого вида в драной одежде человек. 
- Это вы Любушка будете ? 
- А вы кто ? 
- Как кто, мы с вами вчера переписывались.... 
Люба убежала прочь. Картинка : она вспоминает фото, которые выслал этот человек - а там был почти что Ален Делон. 
Вася уныло входит в парк и садится на скамейку, подпирает голову руками. 
Люба идет на второе место встречи - время выходит, а никого нет. Она нервничает и смотрит на часы, на распечатанную фотографию приличного молодого человека в галстуке. Наконец подъезжает машина, из нее выглядывает "крутой" в золотых цепях, это он и есть - рассматривает ее и подзывает ближе. 
- А вы кто ? 
- Так это ты что ли Люба ? Я Вован.... не. Слишком тощая, ты мне не подходишь. 
Окно машины закрывается и она уезжает. У Любы отвисает челюсть. 
Люба подходит к третьему месту встречи. Подходит приличного вида человек с цветами, говорит стихами, но потом...  начинает уговаривать Любу заняться групповым сексом, убеждая, что не заниматься сексом вредно для здоровья. Люба говорит, что не хочет. Человек начинает удерживать ее за локоть. 
Люба лягает его по ноге и убегает. Человек бросается за ней. По дороге стоят строительные козлы, Люба опровидывает их и строительный мусор вываливается на голову преследователя. 
Люба забегает в подворотню, пробегает сквозной двор, перебегает через улицу и еще раз пробегает сквозной двор. Останавливается и смотрит - сзади никого нет. 
Люба выходит к кафе и садится за столик. Заказывает кофе. Вынимает распечатанное фото, рвет и ругается. 
За столик садится три хулигана. Один из них пододвигается к Любе и говорит: 
- Пошли с нами. 
- С какой стати ? 
Один из них вынимает нож и приставляет к спине Любы. За соседним столиком трое быстро отворачиваются в сторону. Люба встает и сгибается : 
- Ой. Можно в туалет забегу... 
Человек : 
- Писай здесь. 
- Нет, я стесняюсь... ну вот, в кафе, на секундочку. 
Второй человек : 
- Ну пусть зайдет, снаружи постоим. 
Люба заходит в кафе в туалет, окно в верху стены наружу зарешечено. Любя срывает решетку, вылезает в окно, за ним - большое расстояние (второй этаж). Люба повисает на руках и прыгает. 
В момент достижения земли из окна высовывается один из трех людей, которые подходили к ней за столиком. Люба бежит, залезает на сарай в противоположном конце двора, а с него - в пустую комнату. Беготня по пустым коридорам, экшн что называется.
В одном месте Люба вылезает в окно и спрыгивает на сарай, и в него же прячется. В окно выглядывает преследователь, оглядывает двор, никого не видит и бежет дальше по коридору. 
Люба тихонько пробегает двор и выходит на противоположную улицу. 
Вася сидит на скамейке, на эту же скамейку садится Люба, закрывает лицо руками и начинает плакать. 
Вася : 
- Могу ли я помочь ? 
Люба (не сразу) рассказывает - три с первого взгляда вполне приличных человека, а оказались уродами. 
Вася рассказывает, как он опоздал на работу. Далее Люба обнаруживает в плеере Васи музыку, которую она давно искала, они обмениваются музыкой, беседуют некоторое время и уходят вместе. 
Конец. 

Артисты : 
= Вася 
= Люба 
В эпизодах : 
= таксист 
= директор 
= бомжеватый 
= крутой 
= маньяк 
= трое хулиганов
= трое посетителей кафе

----------


## Архимаг

Стал искать студентов, которые могут сыграть в фильме.
На роль Васи подрядился питерский студент, который по делам на недельку поехал в Москву.
Приехал вместе с девушкой, она прочла сценарий, ей понравилось, она сказала:
- А для меня там роли не найдется?
Ну поскольку я уже договорился в Москве с другой студенткой на роль Любы, то... пришлось сочинить на ходу дополнительный эпизод:
Вася идет расстроенный после отказа взять на работу, на улице к нему подходит девушка и спрашивает:
- Как пройти в бибилотеку?
Вася сумрачный и злой немного срывается и кричит
- Ко всем чертям библиотеки, а также злых директоров и убегающих троллейбусов!

Скачать эпизод (3 мегабайта) и посмотреть:
http://humanclub.ru/pozifilm/1-fr01.flv

Снял в мае несколько эпизодов.
Скачать эпизод - крутой в машине (6 мб):
- Это ты Люба? А ну-ка ИДи СЮДА!
http://humanclub.ru/pozifilm/1-fr31.avi

Потом подумал - уж очень короткий фильм получается.
Добавил по ходу новый эпизод: Вася после выхода от директора пошел в соседнюю фирму наугад - а вдруг там тоже есть хорошее место?
А там секретарь ему говорит:
- Нам нужен этакий мастер на все руки, лампочки менять, цветы поливать... и можем мы платить за это только 10 тысяч рублей (очень мало на 2008 год, синоним - три копейки...) - если, конечно, директору понравится, как вы завариваете кофе!
Скачать:
http://humanclub.ru/pozifilm/1-fr41.avi

Фрагмент начала последнего эпизода: Вася грустный сидит и слушает музыку (в качестве музыки - моя мелодия на слова А.Блока "Нзнакомка"), из кустов выбегает и садится на эту же скамейку Люба
http://humanclub.ru/pozifilm/1-fr02.flv

А дальше "Ку...!"
Студенты разъехались на каникулы....
Вот в таком видео оно и лежит несколько лет.
И думаю, что с этим видео делать: переснимать заново? Лень уже, половина отснята - которая с Васей.
Снять в качестве Любы другую студентку? Зрителю смешно будет - и так фильм 20-минутный, и еще в середине замена артистки  :Vah:

----------


## Архимаг

ОТ ПАНКА ДО БАНКА
Киносценарий

(Текст был напечатан в 1987 г. на пишущей машинке, затем перенесен на компьютер при помощи программы FineReader, некоторые опечатки замечены и поправлены, но если увидите другие - это ошибки программы)

Главные герои, только что окончившие 10 классов: Вова, Лариca. Юмористический герой: Козел (напоминает внешностью козла, вытянутое лицо, сужающееся книзу, юношеская бородка) (Он еще в 10 классе).Ориентировочная длина фильма - от 2 до 3 часов (две части).

Киносценарий оформлен как режиссерский сценарий (с разбитием на съемочные сцены)

001 ЗАТЕМНЕННАЯ КОМНАТА. Группа ребят просматривает
видеофильмы. Экран телевизора в центре изображения,
занимает до половины видимого экрана. На видеоэкране
идет Кинг-Конг (обезьяна высотой 10 метров), по
дороге едут, стреляют и в конце концов разбиваются
об ее ноги несколько десятков полицейских машин.
Раздаются голоса: "Ух ты" "Ну дает". На этом фоне
титры. Условные имена в группе: Малыш (самого
большого роста и полный), Саша, Миша, Юра, Антон,
Вова, Лариса, Серый, Козел.
002 НА УЛИЦЕ. Эти же ребята. Вова обращается к
Ларисе и говорит, что если бы ее украл Кинг-Конг, он
бы убил Кинг-Конга. Серый смеется и говорит, что Вова в Ларису влюблен. Лариса говорит, что ее
интересуют только необычные люди. Серый: Герои ?
Лариса: Не обязательно герои, просто нестандартные,
непохожие на других. Со своей индивидуальностью.
Вова: А ты сама чем нестандартная? Миша: А ты что,
не знаешь - завтра в Доме культуры выступления
самодеятельных ансамблей. Так вот, Лариса там поет в
каком-то.
003 КОНЦЕРТ. Поет группа "Рыжие танки", солистка -
Лариса. Все участники группы с крашеными волосами,
как панки, кроме Ларисы, которая одета нормально.
Текст песни №1 (Соч.559) - Алфавит. Ноты - в
приложении. Перед началом выступления Лариса
говорит: "Однажды Алла Борисовна Пугачева сказала,
что можно спеть телефонную книгу. Но, если быть
последовательными, сначала надо спеть алфавит. Итак,
супер-шлягер Алфавит "
Начало: А-бэ-вэ-гэ-дэ, И-кэ-лэ-мэ-нэ, 
(соль 1/2 и 1/4-фа 1/4-соль 1/2 ля 1/2 соль 1/2)
О-пэ-рэ-сэ-тэ, У-фэ-хэ-цэ-че.
Припев: 1. Е-жэ-зэ (на разные лады)
(соль 1/2, ля 1/2, си 1, еще раз: ля 1/2, си 1/2, до октавой выше 1, еще раз: си 1/2, до октавой выше 1/2, ми октавой выше 1, четвертый раз: ми октавой выше 1+1 (весь такт), до (октавой выше) 1+1 (весь такт), соль 1+1 (весь такт)
2. Э-ю-я < на раззые лады)
3. Твердый знак (по нотам)
4. (инструментовка)
5. Мягкий знак (по нотам).
004 КВАРТИРА Серого, который живет с глуховатой
бабушкой. Приходит Вова и просит нарядить его
панком, как те артисты, с которыми пела Лариса.
Серый одевает панковский парик, разрисовывает лицо и
одевает драную одежду на Вову.
005 КВАРТИРА Ларисы. Звонят, мама Ларисы открывает
дверь и визжит, Лариса идет к дверям и смеется.
Вова, наряженный панком, приглашает ее погулять.
006 НА УЛИЦЕ. Лариса гуляет с Вовой, наряженным
панком. Многие шарахаются прочь, некоторые смеются.
Лариса говорит: Это еще не все, ты должен совершить
какой-нибудь выдающийся поступок.
007 КВАРТИРА Серого. Серый, Миша, Малыш, Козел.
Приходит Вова. Малыш: Ну как, осталась Лариса тобой
довольна 7 Вова: Она говорит, нужно сделать что-то
героическое. Что бы такого сделать ? Серый
спрашивает у Малыша: Что, возьмем его с собой ?
Малым: Ну ладно, пусть посторожит. Вова: А что ?
Серый: Сегодня у нас репетиция ограбления, как в том
видике - для начала чистим киоск. Вова: Тогда надо
оставить свой фирменный знак. Он берет бумажку и
пишет фломастером крупно* ФАНТОМАС. Все хохочут.
008 ОГРАБЛЕНИЕ. Вова стоит на улице и зевает. Малым
лезет на Крыму, снимает пару досок или пластмассовую
пластину. Серый заходит, сметает в сумку несколько
пирожных, оставляет записку ФАНТОНАС и уходит.
009 КВАРТИРА Ларисы. Звонят. Открывает Лариса* "Ты”
так напугал мою маму, что у нее сердце заболело.
Больше так не шути." Вова дает Ларисе пирожные.
Лариса: Откуда? Вова: Там где они были, их уже нет,
зато есть записка: Фантомас. Лариса: Как так? Вода:
Час назад Фантомас обчистил кондитерский ларек.
Лариса смеется: Слишком мелкий масштаб для
Фантомаса. Вода: Это только разминка. Лариса, не
очень одобрительно: "Ты далеко пойдешь. Только я
думаю, тебе по пути другая девушка." Вова
растерялся! Как так? Какая? Лариса: Пойдем покажу.
010 * ШКОЛЬНЫЙ КЛАСС на втором этажа. Из окна видно,
как Лариса с Водой спрятались за трубой на крыже
гаража поблизости. Идет урок. Входит преподаватель
физики Иван Федорович. Он вызывает отвечать Козла.
Вопрос: работа лампы дневного света (трубки). Козел:
"Из одно конца трубки вылетаеют ..." смотрит на
класс, ждет подсказки. Иван Федорович подсказывает:
"элементарные частицы... какие?" Кто-то в классе
подсказывает, Козел повторяет:-Летающие козлы. Ой,
то есть... Все хохочут. Иван Федорович: Электроны.
Ну, а дальше? Козел: Дальше... Слышит подсказку и
повторяет: Из другого конца... вылетают...
позитроны... Все опять хохочут. Иван Федорович:
Степанов только что сделал открытие, как получать
неуловимые для современной науки позитроны. садись
два. Козел: Нет-нет, я сейчас... вот-вот вспомню.
Иван Федовович: Ну хорошо, электроны вылетают следа,
вылетают справа... а дальше? Козел долго молчит,
высматривает подсказку. Но никто не подсказывает,
или подсказывает неправильно, и Козел говорит:
Электрон, летящий слева, сталкивается с электроном,
летящий справа, снимает шляпу и говорит правому
-электрону, ах простите, я вас задел. Все хохочут.
Козел идет садиться, одна из девочек, когда он
проходит, приподнимает короткую юбку и видны трусы.
Козел оборачивается и говорит плачущим голосом: Ну
посмотрите, Иван Федорович, разве можно здесь
сосредоточиться? Они меня с панталыку сбивают. Иван
Федорович комментирует: Ага, хотите бордель открыть
в классе? Ну-ну. Он снимает трубку телефона,
говорит: Доктор Угольников, зайдите пожалуйста,
сейчас в i0 бэ класс. Да-да, с вакциной. Девочки: с
какой вакциной? Иван Федорович: А как же. Это
неизбежное зло легкой профессии. Вакцина от
венерических заболеваний. В класс входит доктор,
ставит большой чемодан на стол, достает огромный
шприц, набирает что-то синее из запечатанной
склянки. Девочки, со страхом: А что это ? Доктор:
Это от сифилиса, а это - от гонореи. Добирает в
шприц “же розовой жидкости. Они не смешиваются. С
полным шприцем приближается: Ну-с, кто это здесь,
как мне сообщил Рижан Федорович, собирается бордель
открывать? Девчонки визжат и убегают от доктора:
Иван Федорович, мы пошутили. Учитель: Шутите как
угодно, но толькь после уроков. Доктор уходит. Вова
и Лариса за трубой смеются. Лариса: Видел? Вова: Ну
это пусть Козел такими девочками интересуется.
Oil НА ПРИРОДЕ. Вова и еже два взрослых парня
осваивают мотоцикл. Они тренируются. Один из них: Ты
что, сразу хочешь стать победителем? Так не бывает.
Они тренируются, пару раз Вова падает, на песок и
грунт, без серьезных повреждений.
012 КВАРТИРА Козла. Козла забирает милиционер. Мама
его - пьяница. Козла ругает: Что ты еще натворил ?.
Милиционер: - Мелкая кража. 10 пирожков.
013 ГОНКИ. Диктору объявляет начало областного
соревнования множества по мотогонкам. На одном из
мотоциклов Вова. Гонка по дороге, но в одном из мест
- по грунту, по пересеченной местности. Вова сначала
идет на третьем-четвертом месте, но потом, увеличив
скорость и желая обогнать гонщика на втором месте,
падает, потом еще пару раж, и отстает на десятое
место. Но в конце гонки, когда мотоциклы выезжают на
шоссе, более-менее прямое, он поднимает мотоцикл на
одно колесо и стремительно обгоняет всех, причем
прямо на финише - первого гонщика, и фотофиниш
показывает, что он был на сантиметр раньше у
ленточки. (Длительность 0i3 - не менее i0 ^минут, не
более 15 минут.)
^ 014 КВАРТИРА Вовы. Звонок. Он открывает. Входит
Лариса. Вова: Родители на работе. Лариса: А ты что
делаешь? Лариса берет с дивана стереоскоп - прибор?в который вставляются объемные слайды для просмотра,
подносит к глазам. Видны слайды : голые женщины.
Лариса: Картинками любуешься? Эх ты, супервова.
Вова,, сидя на диване: А где взять натуру? Лариса:
Сейчас увидишь”. Лариса раздевается, снимает трусы и
бюстгалтер. Вова смотрит, изображает из себя
знатока: Конечно, молодое тело всегда
привлекательно, но правду говоря, ты несколько
угловата, и бедра недостаточно округлые, да и грудь
совсем детская. До секс-бомбы Голливуда тебе ой как
далековато. Лариса: ^Ну, знаешь... Она одевается,
оставив трусы и бюстгалтер. Лариса уходит, приходит
Бовина мама: А я как раз пирожки напекла... Что
случилось? Лариса хлопает дверью. Вова прячет
ларисины трусы и бюстгалтер. Мама: Тебе повестка -
идти в армию.
015 НА ПРИРОАЕ..Те же ребята. Козел: Вова, ты что -
идешь в армию”? Малый: о-о-о. Мима: Он придет героем,
со звездой на пузе. Вова: А вы как же? Серый: А я не
иду; я один у бабушки, требущей ухода. Я справку
сделал. Козел: А я чокнутый (вываливает язык, торчит
рожу) бэ-а-а... У меня справка из психдиспансера !
016 НОВОБРАНЦЫ ПОГРУЖАЮТСЯ В АВТОБУС. Лариса -
корреспондент, вместе с фотокором снимают проводы,
берут интервью. Вова ждет, что она подойдет, потом
сам подходит: Ты меня дождешься ? Лариса: Если ты
вернешься героем.
017 ВОЕННАЯ БАЗА. Строй солдат. Офицер: Нам
интернациональный долг - помочь братскому афганскому
народу, преследуемому злобным империализмом и хитрым
духовенством, жаждущим вновь усесться на тем
трудового народа... Мы берем только добровольцев.
Это - опасное, но достойное настоящих мужчин дело.
Желающие - два шага вперед. Выходит несколько
человек. Вова вспоминает: "Если ты вернешься героем"
Вова делает два шага вперед.
016 ПОЛИГОН. Военная учеба.
83 ^ -•019 Штаб. Полковник: Мне не нравится последнее
.ополнение. Уж как-то несерьезно они себя ведут.
Капитан: Ну, что ж, надо дать людям понять, куда они
,лопали.
.02u ДOPOГA В ГОРАХ. Еду1 6 (поджых машин пехоты.
•Внутри кто-то спит, кто-то напмажт. Вокруг - в
одном маете - у дороги какие-то странны* холмики.
Вдруг холмики поднимаются - это замаскированные
ушманы. Первый бросает бомбу, и первая машина
сползает а кювет. водитель - бывалый солдат ^
вскидывает руки и вываливается на песок. Несколько
солдат паникуют, они выскакивают из машин - под дула
ушманов и поднимают руки. Вова бросается к
управлению в своей - последней машине, солдат
которой бросил управление. Он смотрит назад - там на
дорогу повалили дерево. Вова съезжает с дороги,
машина тяжело переваливается на неровный грунт,
объезжает другие стоящие машины, под обстрелом
выезжает на свободную дорогу и мчится вперед. Еще
пара солдат за его спиной разворачивают пулемет
назад и поливают душманов огнем. Один солдат:
Стрелаю-стреляю, А никто не Падает. Берет пулеметный
диск и ругается; А патроны-то холостые )* Вова резко
тормозит: А ну, покажи * Второй солдат: Это чья-то
измена $ Вова скребет в затылке; Да нет, их пять раз
проверяют... Ребята, сдается мне, что штабные крысы
устроили нам проверку - уж больно показушно мы ехали
- как на курорт. Песенки, знаете ли...
021 АОРОГА. “Душманы” уводят пленных. Несколько
“бывалых солдат”, якобы убитым, поднимаются. Один:
Вот это пополнение * Размазни, дерьмо...
022 ВОЕННАЙ БАЗА В ГОРАХ (а Афганистане). Вова
слезает с машины и докладывает: Рядовые Черных,
Васильев и Лабанов прибыли. По дороге отбили
нападение. Убитых, естественно, нет. Офицер
поднимает бровь: ^Естественно?? Вова: Ну ведь
патроны-то холостые ; Думаете, не догадались ?
^/"Офицер: И поэтому прибыли ? Второй солдат: Нет, это
МдрклряГ.Г. И^1рлммж.7Ьм2:Цюм.Чапь31ПРИ[МЧО“1
потом, когда мы стреляем-стреляем, а никто не падает
* Сажа глянь - а патроны-то холостые + Офицер* Ну,
что ж, за то, что не растерялись, хвалю. Медаль
будет. Откровенно говоря, из всей роты только вас
троих и можно оставить в Афгане. Остальные салаги,
боюсь, зря пропадут здесь.
023 РОТА на машинах въезжает в афганское село.
Офицер* Кто-то их предупредил. Сбежали, бандиты *
Никого нет. В одном из домов* Вова видит видеоплеер и
телевизор. Он видит в окно, как офицер говорит:
Оставим засаду. А все машины поедут в пункт 36-12.
Пара других солдат располагаются в первой комнате,
Вова включает видео, достает из-за пазухи ^ ^ <
видеокассету и вставляет. Запись концерта, Лариса
поет.
024 КОНЦЕРТНЫЙ НОМЕР.
Песня 2 (360) Ноты в примечании. Текст*
Припев: Снег на ветке, снег за окном.
А мы не вместе, мы не вдвоем.
Снег на ветке, и снег в душе.
Все чувства в клетке, в тисках клише.
Куплет: 1.Порою снежной прошли мы путь.
Тщетна надежда - нам не свернуть.
Порою снежной мы шли вперед,
Но ненадежный, исчез нам брод.
2. Порою снежной расстались мы,
И безнадежны любые сны.
Порою снежной, под ветра вой
Шагаем врозь мы, град - наш конвой.
3. Пусть снег растает - увидим мы,
Нам путь - ошибка, следы немы.
Все дальше, дальше стрела пути
И с той дороги нам не сойти.
025 АФГАНСКОЕ СЕЛО. Песня прерывается криком: Вот
они ' Солдаты видят входящих в село душманов и
палят. Перестрелка. Лейтенант кричит: Их слишком
много ! Я вызываю по рации вертолеты, удержитесь хоть
полчаса ! В дом, где сидят Вова и еще пять солдат,
попадает зажигательная бомба, двое ее тушат, но
МнимрожГ.Г.И^рлиим. Том 2: Пром. (меть 31ПРИКЛИЧВ*б1получают ранение. Вова чешет в затылке: А что бысделал здесь Бельмондо ? Он НАХОДИТ большую бочку;
лезет внутрь, закрывает крышку и бочка выкатывается
со двора через горящую изгородь. Душманы бегут в
дом. Бочка катится сквозь ряды душманов, вкатывается
во двор, где с ^рацией сидят три начальника душманов.
Вова смотрит сквозь щели, вылезаете другой стороны:
Руки вверх ( А ну-ка, связать всех * Один из
душманов связывает остальных.
^26 ШТАБ. Полковник вручает Вове орден эва разгром
крупной банды.
027 УЛИЦА небольшого городка. Вова и ещё три солдата
в патруле проезжают по улице, медленно, рассматривая
прохожих и редкие магазины.
028 РОТА построена. Офицер: Задание таково. Только
что получено сообщение: Пройдя какими-то тайными
тропами через горы, в соседнее село спустилась
крупная банда душманов, хорошо вооруженная, видно,
только что с базы в Пакистане. Поскольку ими
захвачен административный центр района, нам
поставлена задача срочно, не дожидаясь подкрепления,
выбить их Оттуда, пока весь мир не узнал о "крупной
победе афганской оппозиции". Это - политическая
нужда: иначе, конечно, мы сначала спланировали бы
операцию, прикрыли авиацией и так далее.
029 ДОРОГА среди гор. Едут два танка, за ним 8 машин
с солдатами. С одной из гор раздается выстрел, танк
взрывается, второй танк стреляет, душманы бегут с
горы, из горящего танка вылезают танкисты, все
выскакивают из машин, атакуя холм слева и справа.
На холме справа никого нег, за холмами - захваченное
село. Там уже подготовлены траншеи с душманами,
завязывается перестрелка: выбить их с ходу не
удается. Вова и еще трое солдат, двигаясь
перебежками, приближаются к крайнему дому. Вова:
Пальнем с крыши гранатой * Солдат: И сам станешь
отличной мишенью ! Вова: Надо успеть сбежать с
крыши. Они подбегают к ограде. Солдат Вове: Ты у нас
герой, вот ты и лезь внутрь первый.'А вдруг там..
Вова: Бросишь гранату внутрь... а вдруг там МИрные
жители ? Солдат: Ха ! Гуманист! Вова применяет удар
каратэ, выбивает джерь, катясь по полу,' Внутри
никого нет, Вова встает и слышит стон. Он '
прислушивается. Вова открывает дверь во вторую
комнату. На полу лежат мертвые жители дома, которых
зарезали душманы: отец, мать, дед, взрослый сын,
маленький сын и девочка лет пяти. Девочка ранена в
грудь, но еще жива. Она стонет и открывает глаэа
смотрит на кружку на полу и облизывает губы. Вова
хватает свою фляжку, она пуста. Он выглядывает из
дома Миша Серега... Никого нет, солдаты реребежались
куда-то дальше. Вова перепрыгивает через забор и во
весь дух бежит к колодцу, который в стороне, в него
начинамт стрелять. Голоса своих: Стой .дурак куда
убьют ' Вова наполняет фляжку, хватает обломок
железного листа с крыжи колодца и прикрываясь им,
бежит обратно. Пули щелкают по железу. Под.ноги
падает граната, вова
подфутболивает ее, она влетает в дом с душманами и
взрывается. Четыре душмана вылетают в окно. Вова
кричит: Го-о-ол ! Он вбегает в дом, бросает железо и
бежит к девочке. НО увы, та уже умерла. Вова
уговаривает ее выпить воды, потом брызгает на лицо,
потом соображает что поздно, щупает пульс, выливает
всм воду на девочку, но ничжго не помогает. Вова
кричит* Ну все гады )'Вова берет кусок железа. Далее
трюк съемках рост Вовы по сравнению с другими людьми
увеличивается в полтора раза. Вова подбегает с
соседнему дому, откуда палит пулемет, прыгает*
применяя приём каратэ, ниже пуль, хватает руками за
какой-то выступ в стене и отрывает всю стену. Перед
ним пятеро душмамов. Вова прыгает, бьет двух ногами
остальных трех по очереди разрывает пополам, хватает
в одну руку тяжелый пулемет и вырывает его с
основания, другой рукой хватает трубу-ракетницу с
заряженными 8 ракетами, выскакивает из дома и
кричит: Кушайте, стол накрыт” Он бежит вдоль по
улице и палит из пулемета и ракетницы. Из ракетницы
- по домам. Несколько домов взлетают на воздух, из
них вываливаются части (руки, ноги, головы) десятков душманов. Из других домов начинамт выбегать десятки душманов. Они бегут - большинство прочь от Вовы,
их настигают пули пулемета, некоторые - к Вове,
он делает прыжки, уворачиваясь от их
пистолетных выстралов, и бьет или ногами,
или ручкой пулемета. Последний, самый толстый
начальник с болышой бородой, приказывает
не убегать, потом бросается навстречу Вове.
Тот выпускает прямо в него последнюю ракету: Аллах,
получай гостинец ! Ракета летит с обхватившим ее
душманов вверх и вдали вверху взрыв. В конце села два
укрепленных пункта с наваленными мешками с песком. В
каждом - орудие. Душманы наставляют ствол на Вову.
Вова хватает орудие за ствол и разбивает его: взрыв,
у ближайших душманое отлетают головы.
Душманы второго пункта, видя это, бегут со всех
Ног прочь. Вова поднимает с пола четки, крутит над
головой и бросает. Четки падают под ноги первому, и
все падают друг на друга. Сверху падает стена
шаташмейся хаты. Вова вытирает пот и оглядывается.
Конец трюк-съемки. Рост Вовы снова нормальный. На
месте села - обломки домов и горы трупов душманов.
Офицер долго (экранное время две минуты)
разглядывает в бинокль: иэ-аа далекого дерева место
сражения, потом берет рацию и говорит: Алло.
Василек-Василек, говорит Тростинка.Говорит
тростинка. Вертолетам вернуться на базу. Операция
завершена. У нас убитых нет, шестеро ранено. У
противника убито около... около... тысячи челожек...
Нет, пленных взять не удалось.
ИК> БАЗА. Полковник вручает второй орден Вове. Вова
изучает увольнительную на сутки в Кабул.
03i ДВОР БАЗЫ. Офицер: Из СССР приехали
корреспонденты. Каждый помнит, что ему говорить ?

----------


## Архимаг

032 УЛиЦы КАБУЛА. Вова, еще солдат, за ними Лариса и
фотокорреспондент на УАЗе (джипе). Машима
останавливается. Вова и Лариса сходят. Лариса: Кто
тебе отдолжил эти побрякушки? Солдат: Как вам не
•стыдно, вова герой, он уже разбил две банды душманов.
Лариса: Ух ты. Вова: Как видишь, я выполням твое
задание. Лариса* Орден - это орден. А для того,
чтобы наименоваться героем, есть такая специальная
награда, которая так и называется* Герой Советского
Союза. Солдат что-то бурчит. Вова: Да мы с ней давно
знакомы. Это она меня подначивает." Не обращай
внимания. (Ларисе:) Спокуха. До конца моей службы
еще год/ Успею стать дважды героем. Лариса:
Ox-ox-ox-ox. Возьми меня с собой. Вова огорчается:
Там тебе не кино. Там убить могут. Лариса: Ну
возьми. Ты же герой, ты меня всегда спасешь. Вова:
Нельзя. Даже место, где мы сидим, секрет. Лариса: Ну
возьми. Вова: Ну никак нельзя. Да и... откровенно
говоря, я буду бояться за тебя. Так что если бы тебе
и разрешили, я все равно тебя не возьму. Лариса
открывает куртку: А мне вот по блату знакмый
милиционер дал. Вова: Что? Лариса: Бронежилет. Да не
простой, а легкий и тонкий. Вова с сомнением: тонкий
от осколков не защитит. И вообще, приказ есть
приказ. Никаких посторнних на базе. И вообще, здесь
не курорт. Здесь даже в столице погибамт. Лариса:
Как так? Вова: вчера в кафе подложили мину. Лариса:
Но ты же живой? Вова: А двое моих друзей - нет.
Лариса: , Ты шутишь ? Вова: совсем нет война здесь
настоящая. Без дураков. Лариса: Тогда смывайся
отсюда. Вова: Во-первых, я должен отомстить за
товарищей. А во-вторых, как же быть с дважды героем?
Лариса: Не надо дважды, пусть без героя, но живой,
Ты что, не боишься? Вова:Каждый нормальный человек
боится. Подходят фотокор и солдат. Рядом - магазин
фототоваров. Фотокор: Смотрите, вот японский
аппарат, я давно мечтаю о таком. Вова смотрит,
Лариса обиженно отходит. Все смотрят на фотоаппарат
солдат: ну, пора ехать обратно. Можно, правда, на
пять минут заскочить в кафе... Все оглядываются -
Ларисы нет. Вова: фу ты черт, это она на меня
обиделась. Ну как я могу ее взять ? Как только УАЗ
въедет в ворота базы, ее с треском вышвырнут прочь.
И все. Все проходят несколько шагов, зовут: Лариса (
Лариса * Никого нет. Фотокор недоволен: За такие
штучки ее немедленно вышлют домой. Все садятся и
уезжают.
033 БАЗА. Командир* Патрулю задание. Отвезти этот
пакет в часть Икс-Зет. Офицер передает бумаги Вове,
Вова и еще двое солдата садятся в УАЗ и уезжают.
034 ДОРОГА. Вова и второй, солдат сидят на заднем
сиденье. Солдат: Экономика должна быть экономной,
сказал Брежнев, и хлебокомбинат перешел от выпуска
бубликов к выпуску дырок от бубликов. Тут солдат эа
рулем вскрикивает и умирает. УАЗ съезжает с дороги,
**BoBa перепрыгивает за место около водителя и
тормозит, так как перед ним дерево. BыCKakивaюT
сорок душманов/ и кричат: Рус, брасай ружье ( Вова
начинает стрелять из автомата, его напарник
выскакивает иа машины и ложится на траву. Два
душмана падают, остальные отбегают за деревья. Вова
стреляет, патроны кончаются. Душманы бегут к машине.
Вова выскакивает и бьет двух приемом карата, но
.остальные его скручивают. Душманы садятся за руль и
осторожно едут по проселочной дороже на свою бaзy.
035 СЕЛО, занятье душманами. Вова и солдат привязАны
к кольям. Душман: Сколько зольдат на балшой база?
Вова плюет на него, душманы его бьют, потом один
говорит: Мы тебе жарить ноги. Потом жарить живот.
Потом жарить, кишки. Потом... видишь жарится шашлык
над костром? Это другой рус. Он отказался гаварыт. А
видит барабан? Это его кожа. Солдат говорит: На базе
двести человек. Душман: Какой ружье? Солдат:
автоматы - у всех, пулеметов - двадцать,
гранатометов... не знаю. Больше десяти. Душман:
Пушка? Солдат: Нет. .
036 ХАТА с душманами. Двое играют в кости, десять
смотрят. Речь без перевода, по-афгански. Пару раз
возникает спор. (Экранное время - 5 минут)
037 НА ХОЛМЕ вокруг села гуляют два часовых.
038 Титры: КОНЕЦ ПЕРВОЙ ЧАСТИ.
ЧАСТЬ ВТОРАЯ.
039 ХАТА с душм#нами. Игра продолкжжтся.
040 НОЧЬ/ Двое привязаны к столбам. Бова: И ты
думаешь, за твое угодничество тебя отпустят? Дудки.
Они не идиоты - ты же выдашь их базу. Солдат: Ну по
крайней мере моя кожа не станет барабаном. Я же не
герой как ты. Вова: Я тоже не герой. У меня,
понимаешь, такая девочка, говорит, я тебя полюблю,
если ты станешь героем. Солдат: Придется ей полюбить
барабан. Вова: Эхе-xe...Hy что бы такое придумать...
Ведь мне же тоже не хочется становиться барабаном...
Солдат: Раскалывайся. Они и так почти все знают. А
если тебе повезет остаться в живых, может, никто и
не узнает... Вова: Тихо...
04i УАЗ стоит у одной хаты. Экран приближается к
машине, потом заглядывает под дно. Снизу на днище
висит Лариса. Она выглядывает и видит, никто не
смогрит в ее сторону. Лариса вылезает, отбегает за
хату. Осматривается, достает бинокль ночного
видения, смотрит по сторонам. Видит двух часовых на
холме. Говорит: Так. Тут нужна винтовка с оптическим
прицелом. Где у них склад? Лариса крадется за
хатами. Перед о^ной хатой сидят двое часовых.
1ариса: Наверно, здесь склад. Как это в кино
показывали, нужен камумек, чтобы отвлечь внимание...
Лариса подбирает камушек И бросает через голову
сидящих в другую сторону. Сидящие не шевелятся.
Лариса видит их из-за угла и со спины. Лариса
бросает камушек еще раз. Нуль внимания. Лариса
бросает камушек потяжелее. Оба сидят. Лариса: Ну что
Это, совсем не как в кино. Ну погодите же... Лариса
берет кирпич и бросает в противоположную стену.
Кирпич с треском и грохотом разбивается о стену.
Внутри соседнего дома просыпается душман и говорит
что-то, поровачивается и снова засыпает. Внизу
экрана перевод: ЧТОб ТВОЯ ЖЕ КОЗА СъЕЛа ТВОИ КИшКИ,
сыН ОСЛИНОГО ПОМЕТА ! Сторожа по прежнему сидят
неподвижно, Лариса смотрит, смотрит, потом выходит
из-за укрытия и подходит к ним. Оба сидя спят.
Лариса подходит к дверям, открывает, входит внутрь,
Ничего не видит, спотыкается и падает, грохочет ведро. Зажигается свет. На постели сидит какой-то бай. Он что-то говорит. Вниду экрана перевод: ВАЙ МОЛОДЕЦ АХНЕТ, КАКУЮ ДЕВОЧКУ ПРИСЛАЛ ' Он делает знаки, чтобы Лариса подошла. У нее руки за спиной.
Она подходит, бай откидмаает одеяло, тут Лариса
быстро нагибается, подхватывает ведро и бьет бая по
голове. Лариса прислушивается. Вдруг в двери
раздается стук и голоса что-то говорят. Лариса видит
видеомагнитофон и включает. Запись полового акта.
Лариса .увеличивает громкость и сама подвывает.
Голоса за дверью что-то говорят, перестают стучать и
уходят. Лариса выжидает, тушит свет и вылезает в
окно. Лариса: Где же у них склад? Она пробирается
задворками к другому дому, где на двери висит
большой замок. Лариса вертит замок, тут слышит шаги
и прячется. Подходит душман, оглядывается
.направо-налево, поднимает всю дверь с петель,
скрывается внутри, выходит с двумя четвер1инками
водки, снова ставит дверь 'на место и уходит. Лариса
подходит, пытается поднять дверь. Лариса: Да, не
помешала бы тут помощь Шварценеггера. Лариса^утирает
пот и снова пытается поднять дверь с петель. Ничего
не получается. Лариса: Чтоб тебе пусто было т Лариса
бьет дверь ногой, и дверь вместе с петлями и рамой,
громко скрипя, падает внутрь. Лариса вбегает внутрь,
с трудом поднимает раму и прислоняет на место. Из
соседнего дома выглядывает душман, смотрит
направо-налево и снова исчезает. Лариса внутри
зажигает фонарик, навешивает на себя всякое оружие.
Лариса выглядывает из отпертой двери второго выхода,
никого нет, Лариса целится из винтовки с оптическим
прицелом и бесшумно стрелает, часовые на холме
падают. Лариса кладет возле дома взрывчатку, возле
другого дома, возле третьего дома. Тут она слышит
шум, быстро складыаает все взрыватели, ложится на
них, расстегивает одежду. Выходит душман и открывает
рот от удивления: Вай..,вай...вай... Он идет к ней,
ложится на нее, тут она зажимает ему нос ватой с
хлороформом. Он теряет сознание. Лариса встает и
продолжает устанавливать взрывные устройства. Возле
десятого дома внезапно из-за угла выходят двое
душманов. Лариса прыгает и бьет их ногами. Обападают. Для верности Лариса еще бьет их кирпичами поголове. Когда все взpывaтeли установлены, Лариса
берет корооочку с вентилем, говорит: Как это
делается, вроде так... Лариса поворачивает вентиль,
он отваливается. Лариса: Так. Чье произодство? Надо
же. китайское ! Да-а, это только в кино у
Шварценеггера легко и быстро. Вот что теперь делать?
Лариса трясет коробку, из нее вылезают и
расползаются восемь тараканов. Лариса: Ой* Лариса
достает из кармана перочинный нож и открывает
крышку. Крышка не открывается. Из дома выходят три
дужиана и смотрят на холм, где исчезли часоАые. Оба
встревоженно что-то говорят, тут один видит
взрыватель возле дома и кричит. Лариса стреляет из
автомата и убивает их. "Надо срочно что-то делть".
Она достает из кармана пульт от детской
радиоигрушки, читает: "Луноход". Попробуем... '
нажимает кнопку. Все дома взрываются. Ларисах Фу, ну
слава Аллаху, дело пошло. После ближнего взрыва
Лариса хватается за уши и падает. Потом, потирая уши
1 морщась, говорит: Черт бы поДрал всех режиссеров,
ни в одном кино не говорится, как страшно больно
ушам, когда взрыв ухает рядом* Из некоторых домов
выскакивают недобитые душманы, Лариса их
подстреливает. Потом, когда никого не остается, она
идет, бросая на всякий случай по гранате в наиболее
уцелевшие дома. Подходит к Вове. Вова: Ларка ! Что
за черт ' Лариса: Бсе. Хватит воевать. Вот тут
какие-то карты и планы. Сдашь, получишь героя - и
айда домой. Лариса развязывает обоих. Вова: Ни фига.
Герой героем, а мой срок ещё не кончен. Лариса: Не
будь дураком. Как сдашь, карты, пойдешь в часть,
катайса по полу ' и кричи: Барабан f Барабан ' Вова:
Не понял ?* Лариса другому солдату: А ты, голубок,
доложишь, что при вас душманы зарезали человека и
натянули его кожу на оарэоан. Начальство определит
нервный шок, и тебя спишут.
042 УАЗ едет по дороге. Верх из брезента порван и
ят. За рулем солдат. Вова на заднем сиденье.
Лариса сидит верхом на втором переднем сиденье,
держа в одной руке пускатель реактивных бомб-ракет,
"земля-земля", а во второй автомат. Ранее утро.
Вова время от времени говорит : Подозрительный
Поворот. Лариса пускает ракету. Вова : Подозрительная горушка.
Лариса пускает ракету. За одним из поворотов внезапно
Открывается картина : едут сорок
Повозок с двумя сотнями душманов, животные также
Тянут четыре орудия. Солдат притормаживает. Лариса :
Не тормози ! Вовка, помогай ! УАЗ несется вперед, душманы еще не проснулись, и ракеты, выпускаемые Ларисой быстро поднимают на воздух одну повозку за другой.
Когда путь пройден и машина выруливает на свободную дорогу,Лариса оборачивается. Вову рвет. Лариса : Ну, герой. Вова молча показывает влетевшую в разбитое окно голову душмана с вылезшими глазами.
Лариса берет ее за волосы , вращает и забрасывает в ближайшее дерево.
Лариса : Гол . Солдат : Шай-бу ! Шай-бу ! Из дерева падает Ларисе на колени мешок с золотыми монетами. Солдат : Вот это шайба !
043 БАЗА Полковник и Вова, а также солдат с одной ногой :
Полковник : Михайлов, присмотрите за Черныхом.
У него на нервной почве бывают припадки.
Вот вам направление в реабилитационный центр. А вы,
Черных, помогите инвалиду.
044Реабилитационный центр: Психиатр : Вове : Мы можем
выписать вам сильнодействующие препараты, но гораздо полезнее
для организма попытаться справиться самостоятельно.
Вова : А нельзя какой-нибудь нипноз ?
045 КАБИНЕТ врача.
Врач : Смотрите на пламя свечи. Вы видите пламя, вы забываете, что было
Связано с пламенем, вы видите пламы, вы видите только пламя.
046 ВОВА в палате. Уболрщица : Он пишет диссертацию
Вова : А вы не знаете, как у него в диссерьтации
Положено : сразу после первого сеанса выздоравливать
Или после какого ?
047 КАБИНЕТ врача. Вова сидит. Врач : После первого припадка,
когда вы только что прибыли, у вас не былони одного. Скажите, вам ничего не вспоминается ? Иливы просто стали лучше управлять своими нервами? Вова
делает глупую рожу: Ну-у... Я вижу какое-то пламя...
А потом оно делается большое-большое, закрывает
полнеба и я просыпаюсь... Врач: Это только во сне ?
А наяву вам ничего не припоминается в связи с огнем?
Вова: Ну~у... Вообше-то я конечно не потерял память,
я помню, что был на войне, но как-то смутно... Вроде
бы при некоторых взрывах тоже было пламя. Врач: Ну,
прекрасно. Я вас поздравляю. Курс психотерапии
пройден успешно, вас можно выписывать.
046 ВОКЗАЛ. С поезда сходит Вова. Его встречают
друзья: Серый, Козел, Малыш, Юра, Миша.' Малыш;
У"У*У; герой ( Он щелкает Вову по орденам^ Серый;
Молоток, Вов* Тут газета писала о твоем подвиге (
Вова: О каком именно ? Все снеются.-Миша: Ух ты, а
их у тебя было сколько? Вова: Ну-у... Одну банду я
уничтожил на высотке 23-45... Две банды я прикончил"
в долине... Секретные документы я выкрал у банды
Лысого, прикончив 90 процемтов банды... Миша: Ну ты
ври, да не завирайся. Ишь Штирлиц выискАлся. Серый:
да нет, ордена даром не дают, а их вон - целых три.
и еще медали. Серый: А Лариса уж твои 'подвиги
расписала, будь здоров 'Козел: Да, хорошая девочка
была * Вова прислушивается: Что значит была? Серый
хихикает: Да нет, с ней все в порядке, просто она
уже не девочка, Козел постарался. Вова: Что !!! Вова
хочет побить Козла, Коэел удирает,. Вова за ним,
ребята смеются. Козел убежал. Вова бросил вслед ему
кирпич. Вова злой приходит домой. Родителей нет.
Вова включает музыку, запись песни N 1, раздается
звонок. Вова открывает. Входит Лариса. Она хочет его
поцеловать, но он уворачивается. Лариса: В чем дело?
Вова молчит, потом говорит: Не могла меня дождаться.
Лариса: Ну и что? ТЫ что обиделся? Мы же всегда
говорили, что современные люди свободны в выборе
сексуальных партнеров? Я его не люблю, просто... был
какой-то праздник, все слишком много выпили...
пауза) Лариса продолжает: Между прочим, ты мог это
сделать, помнишь ? Когда я к тебе пришла ? А ты,
бал6ec, стал выпендриваться и критиковать толщину
моих сисек. Это же(я)для вида годорила, что мне нужны
подвиги, ты мне всегда нражился. Воеа молчит. Лариса
уходит.
049 Лариса быстро идет и не смотрит по сторонам. Она
переходит улицу при красном свете и не по переходу.
Из-за автобуса выезжает машина и сбидает ее.
650 СБЕРКАССА. Серый и главарь банды заходят в
сберкассу.' Серый открывает счет. кладет 10 рублей,
главарь рассматривает\сигналиэаиию.
05i КАФЕ. Бова идет мимо, ребята его подзывают.
Серый: Надо отметишь прибытие. Все выпивамт. Что
думаешь делать? Работать автослесарем.
052 дОмА. у Вовы. Он прриходит, тут соседка
выглядывает и говорит: Вое, знаешь, Ларису машина
сбила. Она в больнице. Вова бросается бежагь вниз по
лестнице.
053 БОЛЬНИЦА. Вова врачу: Ну как там? Врач:
Повреждена почка, вообше-то, возможно, лучше было бы
сделать операцию по пересадке, только где ее ваять.
Вова: я дам. Врач: нe уверен, что ваша подойдет. Но
сдайте анализы.
054 ГЛАВАРЬ чертит, Серый смотрит: Бот здесь идут
провода. Так, хорошо. Отсюда забираться' удобнее.
055 БОЛЬНИЦА. Врач Вове: Можете идти домой. Не
сидите зря, ведь вы уже двенадцать часов сидите..Мы
взяли повторные анализы и решили, что дело обойдется
без операции.
056 УЛИЦА Вова идет с инвалидом без ноги. Навстречу
- трое со свастиками на пузе и серьгами в ухе. Один
из них: -О ' Герой t Надо отдать честь * Все трое
громко: Хайль ^ Вова подходит и неожиданно лупит
одного, потом другого, третий кричит: Не надо, я
сам^ Он хватает сам себя за волосы, раскручивает и
бросает.
057 ПРИЕМНАЯ учреждтния. Десятки ' лестниц и
коридоров. Вова и его друг-инвалид идут, несколько
раз ошибаются, находят нужный кабинет. Секретарша;
ваша очередь завтра. Вова: Но ведь прошлый вторник
вы сказали, что сегодня. Секретарша; Но вчера была
комиссия. Приходите завтра. Вода: Вы думаете,
инвалиду так легко бегать туда-сюда? Секретарша:
Ничем не могу помочь. Воаа: Но я только на минутку^
спросить, как движется наше заявление. Секретарша
советует не лезть на рожон. Вова отталкивает
секретаршу и врывается в кабине1. За стодом сидит
чиновник. Он прячет бутерброд с колбасой, но
поскольку его рот занят едой, Вова говорит: я
сопровождающий инвалида. Простите, я только на
минутку. По закону вы обязаны предоставить...
Чиновник: Что вы себе позволяете? Придет ваша
очередь, и вас вызовут. Приемный день пятница, вова:
Но инвалид... Чиновник; Все положенное вы получите,
но строго по закону и по очереди. У секретаря вам
скажут, когда подойти. А сейчас, молодой человек,
извинитесь и освободите кабинет. Вова: Но индалид...
Чиновник раздраженно раскрывает какую-го папку: ваш
инвалид не представил справку с бывшего места
жительсва. Вова: Но инвалид не может бегать
туда-сюда. Да еще в другой город * Запросите эту
справку сами' Чиновник: Приходите завтра в. 11 часов
со справкой со старого места жительства. Вова: Да
ему ходить трудно* .Чиновник: Освободите кабинет *
Вова: Но послушайте... Чиновник: я вызову милиций i
Вода: Но инвалид... Чиновник берет трубку телефона и
говорит Вове: Боюсь, ваш инвалид ничего не
получит... Так как вы вместе с ним сейчас окажетесь
за решеткой. Вова: ах ты, прогнившая бюрократичёская
крыса * Вова хватает стол и переворачивает его.
Чинивник кричит. Воаа хватает ножки стула, на
котором сидит чиновник, поднимает его, тут в дверь
заглядывают люди, Вова переворачивает стул на диван,
чиновник падает на диван вниз головой. Секретарша
визжит, кто-то звонит: Алло, милиция.

----------


## Архимаг

058 МИЛИЦИЯ. Красивый лейгенант с накрашеннымигубами сидит и пилочкой подравнивает ногти.
Раздается звонок, он снимает трубку: Да... Убийство?
Убийство!! Замечательно! Сейчас выезжаем '
Лейтетант заглядывает в другую комнату, где трое
милиционеров играют в карты, и с восторгом говорит :
Срочно на выход * Есть свеженькое убийство '* Все
четверо быстро сбегают по ступенькам во двор,
подъезжает ГАЗик, они вскакивают, включают сирену и
ГАЗик едет.
_тЭ59 , УЛИЦА,- ускоренная^ съемка: едет милицейский
ГАЗик.
^Абб УЛИЦА, едет старенький автомобиль f"Aj"5i,
переделанный в катафалк. • В кузове - гроб. За рулем
шофеp Марусечкин. Мотор работает с перебоями.
^061 УЛИЦА, ускоренная съемка, едет милиция с
^сиреной.
К УЛИЦА, едет катафалк, вдруг перед (самым
перекрестком на красный свет ' вылетает милиция и с
воем едет наперерез. Марусечкин резко тормозит,
^потом говорит фyy... Он вылезает, подходит к борту,
подтягивается, смотрит внутрь. Гроб от резкого
^торможения встал вертикально, крышка упала, в гробу
покойник. Марусечкин говорит: Нечистая сила его
(подняла, не иначе ( Он залезает наверх и ставит гроБ
нормально, закрывает крышкой.
ПРИЕМНАЯ. Бкодит лейтенант. Ну-с, где убитый?
Куда убежал бандит? Люди: Бот, вот..Показывают на
Вову. Чиновник лежит на диване, около него врач.
Врач% Сотрясения нет, но сильный ушиб. У лейтенанта
вытягивается лицо: Так это всего-навсего мелкое
хулиганство? Ну, пошли, хулиган. Милиция уводит
:у.
(4 МИЛИЦИЯ. Лейтенант: Итак, имя фамилия, г
родился, где учился. Вова: послушайте* :
неправильно вышло, и... Это не я виноват, ^
бюрократ проклятый. Лейтетант: Аулиганские деиствия
совершены? Совершены. А будет ли это рассматриваться
как покушение на уоийство, решит суд. Вова
привстает: Да кАкое покушение ) Лейтенант: Бы можете
подать жалобу в устаноаленмом порядке. Не
отвлекайтесь от существа дела. уважаемый сотрудник
попросил вас покинуть кабинет, разъяснив существо
вопроса, а вы нанесли ему осмотрит ж оумагу) удар
левой рукой в область шейных позвонков, повредив...
065 &ПО КОРИДОРУ идет полковник Егоров с капитаном.
Полковник: 'При организации этой работы хорошо бы
привлечь воинов интернационалистов. Капитан хмыкнул:
Как сказать. Одного такого мы взяли сегодня - он
избил среди бела дня одного ответственного
работника. Егоров: Не может оыгь ' Капиган :еще как;
может.
066 КАМЕРА. Вызывают Вову и приводят в кабинет.
Егоров расспрашивает Вову и объясняет, как надо было
действовать. Егоров снимает трубку, звонит, говорит
с чиновником. Чиновник испугался и говорит: А как
же, как же. Воину-интернационалисту в первую
очередь. Сейчас же сделадм. Егоров дает Бове свой
телефон на всякий случай. Егоров: Твой проступок
переквалифицирован как мелкое хулиганство, можешь
уплатить штраф и идти домой. Но смотри, следующий
ра: действуй сначала головой, думай, что делаешь.
и67 ВыХОд из милиции. Бову ждут Малыш, серый и
Коаел. Серый: А вот и наш герой. Ну что, хорошо тебя
отблагодарила Родина за все твои подвиги ? Кивает на
решетку. Вова огрызается: Пошел к черту. Бсе уходят.
068 БОЛЬНИЦА. Обход врача. Врач разговаривает с
Ларисой: Ничего не болит?
069 СПОРТЗАЛ. Вова и еше несколько ребят готовят
разных инвалидов к соревнованиям, убеждая их, что и
с дефектами тела можно жить нормальной жизнью. Суть
соревнований: находясь на инвалидном кресле,
участник соревнования должен проявить смекалку:
где-то распутать сложный удел, пресекающий дорогу,дж-то разгадать правильное напрвление движения,ели впереди две дороги и знаки, куда двигаться,жнди^роыаны в ребусы. То есть играет роль нескорость передвижения инвалидного кресла, а' логика,
догадка и соображение.
70 Дома у Серого. Главарь знакомится с Вовой, все
iгpaюT в карты. Серый говорит главарю: Он свой, не
подведет. Серый уводит Вову в другую комнату,
говорит: мы задумали ограбить банк. Как в кино.
поскольку Вова автослесарь, то должен достать
фальшивые номера и быть за рулем.
71 На РАБ0тЕ. Вова приходит, когда никто не видит,
лезет в закрытый гараж, свинчивает чей-то ;1"мер с
машины, ВЫХОДИ1 из гаража.
72 уЛИЦА. Вова идет, останавливается, идет, видит
телефон, останавливается, подходит, звонит: Это
полковник Егоров^ А когда с ним можно поговорить?
'73 КВАРТИРА ЕГОРОВА. Входит Вова. Егоров: Только
если что то. очень важное. У меня мало времени"на
пустяки. Вова мрачно; уж ку^а важнее. Достает
свинченный номер. . .
74 ГРУППА готовит ограбление. Главарь репетирует,
дает наставления, Малыш должен одеУь одежду монтера
и перерезать провода на столбе. Вовы нет. Главарь
ругается: Струсил мерзавец ( Все равно он на крючке^
Серый: Он дал нам номера, значит, ему никуда от нас
не деться. Потом поговорим. Серый выходит в гараж и
меняет номера. ,
75 УЛИЦА, подъезжает машины, высаживает Малыша в
одежде монтера, тот лезет на столб, перерезает
провода кусачками, а два других провода соединяет
перемычкой.
76 Серый и Козел идут из машины во двор.
77 Малыш слезает со столба, подходят двое в
штатском, одевают наручники: Не шуметь. И уводят.
78 Серый начинаег срывать зАмок” ломом с двери
черного хода, тут появляются милиционеры: Стой!
Козел бежит, Серого ловят.
079 В ПРОХОДНОМ ДВОРЕ Главарь поворачивается и
бежит, говоря: Уоью этого Вовку. На "выходе его
поджидают двое в штатском, но главарь владеет
приемами карате, отбивает обоих, бежит к своей
мажине, уезжает, ^стреляет назад в машину милиции и
разбивается переднее стекло. Милиция в+езжает в
газетный киоск.
060 УЛИЦА мчится главарь & машине.
081 бОЛЬНИца. Пустая больничная " койка, рядом.
открытое окно.
 OG2 УЛИЦА Главарь по дороге сбивает чью- то другую
машину.
063 МИЛИЦИОНЕР у рации: зaдеpжать машину &Ь-56...
мамину.
064 машина главаря подъезжает к подъезду Вовы,
подъезд заперт, он лезет по балконам наверх.
И65 Вова в своей комнате смотрит видеозапись с
песнями Ларисы, экран приближается к окну. Черная
перчатка неслышно отодвигает стекло/
066 1главарь залезает на нужный оалкон, открывает
дверь в комнату и входит с пистолетом в руке. Вова
поворачиеает голову, главарь: Продал нас мусорам -
готовься к смерти * Поднимает руку с пистолетом;
Перед смертью можешь обрадоваться: через час я буду
в больнице и вспорю твоей девчонке брюхо * Вова
начинает улыбаться. Главарь удивляется : ты
псих? Бова: Ты велел радоваться - я радуюсь *
Главарь: Вот дебил t Экран показывает сбоку: Главарь
медленно отходит от балкона и делает шаги к Вов^ё.
Из-за портьеры на цыпочках выходит Лариса в чернык перчатках, берет цветочный горшок и заносит над
головой главаря сзади. Крупно: Вова улыбается шире.
Главарь: Нет, он правда идиот. И делает'еще шаг.
1ПУ№жй горшок оказывается дальше головы, Лариса
делает еще шаг и снова заносит горшок. Главарь
делает еще шаг w выходит из-под горшка. Лариса
делает еше шаг, главарь останавливается, и цветочный
горшок бьет его по голове.
СНАРУЖИ: оба вываливают главаря из окна, он
летит, падает на асфальт, разбивается и умирает.
М^илиЦИЯ у трупа: Видимо, лез наверх, сорвался и
разбился.
,УТРО, из подъезда выходят Вова и Лариса в
параДном наряде и едут в ЗАГС.
Задняя сторона здания. Куча cтpужeк и
строительного мусора. Человек ругаегся: вот
строители - новое здание построили, а эти кучи кто
будет вывозить?
В мАШИНе: играет.радио, вдруг объявляют о смерти
Брежнева У Ларисы портится настроение: Ну вот.
Придет теперь какой-нибудь козел, будет все
перестраивать по-своему... вова: я ему перестрою. я
его самого перестрою из вертикального положения в
горизонтальное. Его еще ногами вперед понесут. Я его
спроважу туда же+ куда поехал главарь - в
бессрочную командировку к праотцам.
У ДВОРЦА бракосочетаний: из машин выходят все,
с родителями, лариса, человек 20 родственников
и знакомых.
ЗАЛ. Вова и Лариса входят в зал. Внутри их ждет
Козел с большим букетом цветов. Козел улыбается:
Поздравляю ^ Лариса отличная девочка f Особенно
когда щекочешь между ногами ! козел протягивает
букет Вове. "Лариса: Вова, оставь, он идиот. Вова
берет букет и бросает под ноги. Козел: Но...но. Вова
хватает Ковла за пояс. поднимает, подбегает когромному окну и выбрасыаает его.и94 СНИЗУ ВВЕРХ: с 6 этажа вылетает Козел, кричит ипадает вниз.
С95 ЗАЛ Лариса букетом лупит Вову: Остолоп + Ты же
его убил ' Ты что забыл, что ты не в Афгане? Или ты
не придуривался, а правда чокнулся? Козел же
безобиднейший придурок^ На кой черт ты его выбросил
ff Вова молча закрывается руками от ударов.
d96 Сотрудница ЗАГСа: Алло, это милиция.
')97 Лейтенант пилочкой поправляет, ноготь. Звонит
телефон. Лейтенант. Да... Убийстао?^ Чудненько '
Заглядывает а соседнюю комнату, там трое
милиционеров играют в " карты. Лейтетанг: На Выход!
Есть свеженький труп: Уууу' И радостно потирает руки. Все
сбегают по ступенькам, садятся в ГАЗик и едут.
098 УЛИЦА, ускоренная съемка. Едет милицейский ГАЭик
с сиреной.
099 Едет катафалк. За рулен Марусечкин. Вдруг на
перекрестке вылетает с сиреной милиция, Марусечкин
резко тормозит. В кузове гроб встает на попа.
Марусечкин вылезает из кабины, подтягивается на
руках, чтоб заглянуть за борт ^кузова. Он видит:
крышка с гроба упала, гроб встал на попа. Тут
покойник открывает глаза и говорит: безобразие1
Умереть спокойно нельзя . У Нарусечкина разжимаются
пальцы. Он падает на тротуар, вскакивает, кричит:
Нечистая сила' Нечистая* И бросается бежать прочь.
100 ЗАЛ. Входит милиция. Лейтенант: А-а, рецидивист
+* Милиционеры одевают наручники. Лариса хватает
Вову и тащит к столу: Давайте быстро, где тут
расписываться 7
УЛИЦА. Бову сажают в ГАЗик. Лариса с
милиционерами: а нельзя, чтобы меня вместе с ним
посадили? А если я сейчас стукну вас по голове, меня
посадят? Но только вместе с Вовой • 'Лейтенант
^дспикивает: не мешайте рабртать+ Другой милиционер:
только не вместе, для женщин - отдельная тюрьма,
женская.
!'1М)2 ТИТРЫ кроме фамилии артистов на фоне концертного
номера. Поет Лариса. Ноты в примечании. Текст N 3;
(Соч.361) Припев: А в небе дожиь, а ж небе непогода, •'
^ • Не видно звезД, в тумане даль дрожит.. .
^ Смывает дождь след твоего ухода,
:.{ Мои путь) в туман тропой пустой лежит.
куплет: 1.Лишь краткий миг - то лето золотое
^ Что вместе мы с тобою провели.
/' Лишь краткий след, а ныне все другое
' И ты не здесь - дожди нас развели.
•2. -Лишь краткий сон то время золотое,
Что вместе мы с то^ою провели.
Недолгий рай, что я была с тобою,
^ Моей любви соцветьЯ отцвели.
103 КУЧА стружек. Марусечнин прибегает, падает а
стружки, отдуваясь и крестясь. Внезапно раздается
шорох. Марусечкин. приподнимается и высматривает,
откуда шорок.
104 в ЭКРАНЕ разбитое стекло, откуда вылетел
.Козел. Но теперь экран поворачивает вниз, и видно,
что прямо под стеной - эта куча стружек.
.105 ИЗ КУчИ счружек показывается голова Козла вся в
стружках. На лбу Козла две большие шишки, скорее
напоминаимие рога дьявила. Козел делает стршную:
гримасу, говорит: ^ "У""УУУУ' ^ щупает свои шишки.
Марусечкин подскакивает, кричит: Дьявол* Нечистая
сила ' Нечистая' И убегает, Козел шарахается, потом
улыбается: Вот идиот ' Второй идиот* А первый - этот
Вовка*
106 ТИТРЫ фамилий артистов на фоне' концертного
номера: поет Лариса, ноты в примечании, текст N 4
(Соч.362).':
куплет.1: Дискотека -.это песня,
Дискотека - это свет.
Дискотека - это вместе
Это сразу всем привет.
2. Дискотека - это танец,
Дискотека - это.рай.
Дискотека - это радость,
На все вкусы - выбирай ”
3. дискотека это племя.
Дискотека - это мы.
Дискотека - это время
Царства света среди тьмы.
Припев: Танец света бесконечный;
Дискотека без преград.
Танец света, танец вечный,
музыкальный хит-параД
.танец света, танец чувства,
Танец розовых надежд.
Без раздумья, без занудстаа,
Для всех мест и для всех лет.
* * * Конец фильма
СССР, Батуми, 1987 г.
Тексты песен: 1995 г.

----------


## Архимаг

В 2010 году написал сценарий сказки, договорился с несколькими людьми из телевизионной массовки и за 1 день снял все эпизоды. Но застрял на рисовании спецэффектов, это же сказка... телепортации всякие...
Закончил монтаж фильма в 2016, только что.
Почему так долго? Это сказка, изначально думал - нарисую эффекты в фотошопе... попробовал - очень не понравилось.
Год искал программу - бесплатную легально разумеется (или гм сами знаете какую), в которой можно нарисовать спецэффекты. Кое-что нашел, но тоже не по вкусу.
Дальше не было времени: развелся, снова женился, нашел вторую работу (ибо инфляция идет быстрее, чем повышают зарплату), стало совсем туго со временем... болел, операция была...
Прошло 6 лет, я подумал - этак оно вообще никому не видное проваляется и потом исчезнет... 

В общем взял быка за рога, то есть себя в руки, и за два дня отпуска нарисовал все-таки в фотошопе все эффекты.
ОЧЕНЬ огорчен: выглядит дико плохо, тут не то что Голливуд, тут просто какие-то детские каляки-маляки вышли 
Но - иначе оно так и будет валяться в столе... то есть я хотел сказать на винчестере в неготовом виде.

Итак - любительская фильм-сказка (16 минут) про злого колдуна, который выкрал из нашего мира пять девушек, чтобы принести их в жертву духу и получить профит:




Скачать 1080 50р звук долби 5.1 (так камера снимает) (3 гб):
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/okpozitiv...80_50p_5_1.mkv
Скачать 1080 25p стерео (2 гб):
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/okpozitiv...duna_1080p.mkv
Скачать 720р (1 гб - для тех, кто будет смотреть на компьютере - качайте этот файл):
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/okpozitiv...lduna_720p.mkv
Скачать 640х360 для планшета (140 мб):
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/okpozitiv...lduna_360p.mkv

Камера: Панасоник SD1 (2008 года), программа: Повердиректор11.
Переозвучивание не делалось, увы, ибо когда снимаю малоизвестных людей - потом проблема найти их снова, а уж собрать снова вместе - вообще нереально.

----------


## Архимаг

Перезалил ютуб - внимательно посмотрев, нашел ошибки.
Не было слышно голос волшебной птички - вставил.
Фон за волшебной птичкой был белый - а это неправильно, колдовской лес синий и птичка должна быть на синем фоне - исправил...




По ссылкам выше "скачать" исправлено в тех же адресах.

----------


## Архимаг

Исправил несколько ляпов, замеченных многочисленными зрителями на разных форумах:
 - в одном месте в кадре штатив - убрал
 - в одном месте в колдовском лесу вдалеке мелькнули прохожие... чего никак не должно быть.
 - за чудовищем мелькнули посторонние лица - убрал.
 - некорректно отработали многие спецэффекты - были черные рамки, убрал.
 - добавил кадр с волшебным желудем
 - многим крайне не понравился вариант титров, которые разворачиваются из середины... поменял
 В ютубе перезалить нельзя и черт с ним. Останется как есть, а исправленный вариант вот, посмотреть:
http://humanclub.ru/pozitiv/kold/filmkold.htm
 Скачать 720р (0,5 гб)
http://1h1g.ddns.net/video/okpozitiv...lduna_720p.mkv

----------


## Архимаг

На Тульском фестивале любительского кино фильм мой занял второе место зрительского голосования :)



Спасибо всем проголосвавшим :)[/QUOTE]

----------


## Димитрий

> На Тульском фестивале любительского кино фильм мой занял второе место зрительского голосования :)


как так то?

----------


## татуся

> На Тульском фестивале любительского кино фильм мой занял второе место зрительского голосования :)


Поздравляем,так и дальше держать!!!

----------

Архимаг (31.07.2016)

----------


## Димитрий

всем тем, кто голосовал за другие фильмы, раствора толчённых крысиных хвостов

----------

Архимаг (31.07.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.06.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

Ну как-то удивительно, 60 голосов за... пещеры :)
Значит у этого автора 60 знакомых голосовало  :Yahoo:

----------


## Архимаг

Cкоро еще Московский фестиваль любительского кино.
Туда я тоже свой фильм отправил :)

----------


## Архимаг

29 октября (в ближайшую субботу) в 16-18 часов в клубе кино г. Москва на ул. Берзарина, 20/Расплетина, 2 (метро Октябрьское поле) состоятся показ моего фильма на большом экране, приглашаю.
 Вход свободный.

Это фестиваль, там будет представлено 20 короткометражных фильмов

----------


## Архимаг

Гран-при фестиваля получила документальная лента Анатолия Паршина "Родники души моей", Диплом фестиваля - фильм Юрия Солодова "Большой"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bXXlHasy6k

Мой фильм получил Грамоту за участие. Награждение: член жюри Ольга Лапшина вручает мне Грамоту

----------

Ильенко Елена (31.07.2019)

----------


## Димитрий

> Мой фильм получил Грамоту за участие.


Несправедливо. Колдун достоин бОльшего  :Aga:  Ничо то это жюри не понимает в искусстве, или было подкуплено  :Grin: 

[img]http://*********ru/12315460.jpg[/img]

----------

Papandr (20.11.2016), Архимаг (21.06.2017)

----------


## Архимаг

Раньше любительское движение поддерживалось государством.
Сейчас увы... я был - там два десятка кинолюбителей и больше никого не пришло...

----------


## Архимаг

Снял еще один фильм "День сюррпризов"
 Молодежная комедия, впрочем, скорее юмореска - фильм с легким юмором местами.




Это первый вариант, только что закончил монтаж и озвучку, скорее всего буду править.

----------

Mazaykina (12.06.2018)

----------


## Архимаг

Послал на фестиваль... для фестиваля пришлось урезать до 20 минут - такие требования к короткометражкам.
Фестивальная версия - 20 минут:

http://humanclub.ru/pozitiv/DenSfe.htm

----------

